# 2010 NBA Draft Thread



## Dissonance

About 20 mins away.


----------



## King Joseus

Was wondering where this thread was a minute ago. Glad I waited.


----------



## SheriffKilla

lol, I just send MemphisX a message to make one. OK
Anyway top 4 picks set? I think so....
I expect Wolves, Pistons, Thunder and Pacers to be the active teams as far as trades. Also Rockets, Blazers, Nets, Knicks and Grizzlie possibily.


----------



## Adam

Gordon Hayward's tailor should be shot.


----------



## BenDengGo

gordon hayward is pretty skinny.


----------



## Rather Unique

psh. Demarcus rockin a purple shirt and tie. He's goin to Sac-town fellas. Although most people knew it's no doubt now.


----------



## Seanzie

I bet you guys John Wall goes first.


----------



## Seanzie

On a serious note, I have a gut feeling Mike Beasley is getting moved tonight.


----------



## HKF

Still hate that Van Gundy and Barry are there. These guys don't watch college all year. What's the point?


----------



## 29380

Hope the Knicks make a move tonight.


----------



## MemphisX

HKF said:


> Still hate that Van Gundy and Barry are there. These guys don't watch college all year. What's the point?



Jay Bilas does...still no point.


----------



## Adam

Evan Turner sounds like a Sesame Street character.


----------



## HKF

I think Evan Turner is going to be great, but damn he sounds like a muppet.


----------



## Vuchato

How long is each pick?


----------



## cward46

I think it's 5 minutes, well that's how long it was last year


----------



## HB

If the Nets pick Favors they are trading him.


----------



## HKF

Damn, it's been nine years since the Kwame Brown fiasco.


----------



## Tooeasy

sooooo if pritchard is getting canned who thinks hes gonna try and screw the team over on his last day of work


----------



## Adam

Really ESPN? A one minute Kwame Brown highlight package? Are you ****ting me?


----------



## Lynx

I hope the site doesn't crash...


----------



## Dissonance

Tooeasy said:


> sooooo if pritchard is getting canned who thinks hes gonna try and screw the team over on his last day of work


He can't. I'm sure they're monitoring him.


----------



## Lynx

John Wall goes to Washington. Big surprise..


----------



## Adam

Tooeasy said:


> sooooo if pritchard is getting canned who thinks hes gonna try and screw the team over on his last day of work


Well, he already screwed them over with his honest effort by choosing Oden over Durant. They probably don't care who he likes.


----------



## Vuchato

dang, there goes my sleeper


----------



## Tooeasy

the 2010 draft hats have gone to flat bills, we got some in my store the other day, pretty crazy


----------



## cward46

I think Washington should move Arenas to SG since that's what he played when he started out with Golden State.


----------



## Dissonance

Adam said:


> Well, he already screwed them over with his honest effort by choosing Oden over Durant. They probably don't care who he likes.


29 teams would've done that too. Plus, if they would've listened to him in '05 when worked under their last GM, they would've taken Chris Paul, not trade down for Webster.

He built a potential great team if they stayed healthy.


----------



## Seanzie

Stuart Scott sucks.


----------



## Adam

Organized Chaos said:


> 29 teams would've done that too. Plus, if they would've listened to him in '05 when worked under their last GM, they would've taken Chris Paul, not trade down for Webster.
> 
> He built a potential great team if they stayed healthy.


Paul Allen wanted Durant. He was talked out of it by Pritchard. He made the wrong decision. Whether he was justified or not is irrelevant because he was wrong and you don't know what other teams would have done.


----------



## Seanzie

^ I'm pretty sure Oden was a consensus #1. You must have short-term memory.


----------



## Tooeasy

now the parody begins!!


----------



## HKF

Alright Turner to Philly. I'm half-pleased.


----------



## Vuchato

Adam said:


> Paul Allen wanted Durant. He was talked out of it by Pritchard. He made the wrong decision. Whether he was justified or not is irrelevant because he was wrong and you don't know what other teams would have done.


You can't blame injuries on the guy who drafted him. Oden would be a good pick right now if he wasn't broken.


----------



## Tooeasy

filthy evan turner highlights, hes gonna be a hell of a player from the get-go.


----------



## Dissonance

Adam said:


> Paul Allen wanted Durant. He was talked out of it by Pritchard. He made the wrong decision. Whether he was justified or not is irrelevant because he was wrong and you don't know what other teams would have done.


They're not in that position if they listen to him and get Paul though.

And, yeah, I do, it's common sense. 29 other teams weren't gonna pass on Oden.


----------



## Adam

Organized Chaos said:


> They're not in that position if they listen to him and get Paul though.
> 
> And, yeah, I do, it's common sense. 29 other teams weren't gonna pass on Oden.


Then 29 other teams would have been wrong. That doesn't change. Your job is to project the players and pick the best player and if you're wrong then you're wrong. It's black and white. Pritchard made the wrong decision.


----------



## Vuchato

> WojYahooNBA
> 
> Nets have decided to keep 3rd pick and will draft Derrick Favors, source tells Yahoo! Sports. They've turned down several offers today.


But we'll find out in 2 minutes anyway


----------



## Dissonance

Man, Turner's voice. I'd wanna stab my ears if I had to talk to him at length.


----------



## LA68

Maybe the Pistons should have fired Dumars when he chose Darko ??

One mistake and you wait years to fire him ? Didn't he acquire Roy and Aldridge ? Doesn't that mean something ??


----------



## MemphisX

Adam said:


> Paul Allen wanted Durant. He was talked out of it by Pritchard. He made the wrong decision. Whether he was justified or not is irrelevant because he was wrong and you don't know what other teams would have done.


LMAO...owners suck.


----------



## Seanzie

Anybody think that Turner makes the 6ers a playoff team in the EC?


----------



## Dissonance

Adam said:


> Then 29 other teams would have been wrong. That doesn't change. Your job is to project the players and pick the best player and if you're wrong then you're wrong. It's black and white. Pritchard made the wrong decision.


And yeah, other teams would've been wrong too. Doesn't mean he should be fired, and it's not even the reason why he's been fired.


----------



## HKF

He didn't make the wrong decision on Batum, Bayless, Roy or Aldridge though. Not every GM bats 100%


----------



## SheriffKilla

this is where it gets interesting


----------



## Seanzie

MemphisX said:


> LMAO...owners suck.


Don't listen to him. The city of Portland - along with conventional basketball logic - had pretty much anointed Oden as the pick.


----------



## Dissonance

HKF said:


> He didn't make the wrong decision on Batum, Bayless, Roy or Aldridge though. Not every GM bats 100%


Exactly.


----------



## Adam

Organized Chaos said:


> And yeah, other teams would've been wrong too. Doesn't mean he should be fired, and it's not even the reason why he's been fired.


Well I never said he deserved to be fired.


----------



## Tooeasy

Seanzie said:


> Anybody think that Turner makes the 6ers a playoff team in the EC?


suspect pg play, no legit big man, brands contract killing the team.... they are a ways from taking any playoff spots imo.


----------



## HKF

Nets don't screw this up. Good job.


----------



## SheriffKilla

So Johnson was a smoke screen, and the Wolves will draft Wes now, I wonder what the Kings are gonna do.. Cousins?


----------



## Wade County

HKF said:


> Nets don't screw this up. Good job.


I bet they trade him.


----------



## Seanzie

Tooeasy said:


> suspect pg play, no legit big man, brands contract killing the team.... they are a ways from taking any playoff spots imo.


Well, IF Jrue Holiday steps up a bit, and Spencer Hawes can develop, I think they can. They might be a year or two away though.


----------



## rebelsun

I wanna see some balls from MIN and have Cousins go #4.


----------



## Dissonance

> Here's where the draft really starts. #3. Favors it is. He could still get traded in July I hear


DraftExpress


----------



## LA68

As early as the middle of the season Rambis commented they would like another good swing player so it makes sense.


----------



## Adam

Watch Minnesota throw a curve ball here and take Cousins 4.


----------



## HKF

Man a Favors/Lopez big man combo could be really great in three years. Let's hope the Nets show some patience.


----------



## Tooeasy

****in vuvuzelas are takin over the world.


----------



## Tooeasy

One things for sure about wesley johnson, dudes got style.


----------



## Lynx

Adam said:


> Watch Minnesota throw a curve ball here and take Cousins 4.


NOPE!


----------



## HKF

The Timberwolves with 11 picks in two years. Good lord and now Demarcus Cousins is going to Sacramento. Within 3 years Kahn will be out of the league.


----------



## Dissonance

Man, Tyreke/Cousins. Insane combo if they make the right pick.


----------



## SheriffKilla

LMAO @ Favors playing SF, he is a PF/C all the way...
I am sold on him though now... I was worried he was going the Tyrus Thomas route but now that I think about it he is more comparable to Amare or even a slightly smaller Dwight...
Wesley Johnson is a good fit for the Wolves, he is gonna be very solid for years to come


----------



## Diable

Here I am laughing out loud...They must be pretty damned happy in Sacremento right now.


----------



## HB

Minn shoulda picked Cousins, would have been trade bait. Oh well, lets hope Wes pans out for them.


----------



## BenDengGo

damn wes is 5y older that favs???


----------



## LA68

HKF said:


> Man a Favors/Lopez big man combo could be really great in three years. Let's hope the Nets show some patience.


To big and slow. You need speed at the PF. Or you end up like the Cavs in O9 vs. the Magic. Too slow to get out on shooters.


----------



## Wade County

Cousins 2 Sac now i bet...wow, Minny, why!?


----------



## SheriffKilla

THIS is where the draft REALLY starts


----------



## HKF

Well, Sacramento will be on league pass rotation with Cousins/Tyreke together.


----------



## MemphisX

DX has Memphis taking Gordon Hayward....2010 might be my fan free agent season.


----------



## Tooeasy

change the name if you insist but nba live still cant hold a candle to 2k!


----------



## HKF

LA68 said:


> To big and slow. You need speed at the PF. Or you end up like the Cavs in O9 vs. the Magic. Too slow to get out on shooters.


Perhaps, but if you can't guard them in the low post you will have guys fouling out. Favors is at least as agile as Rasheed Wallace is and he got out to shooters just fine. Not every 4 man is Rashard Lewis.


----------



## Seanzie

I might be in the minority, but I think the draft is shaping up exactly the way it should right now.

I think Cousins is too flat-footed and heavy to be a major star. I just don't think the kid has great upside. I could definitely be wrong, but I just never was thrilled with what I saw out of him at UK.


----------



## HKF

MemphisX said:


> DX has Memphis taking Gordon Hayward....2010 might be my fan free agent season.


:combust:


----------



## Vuchato

BenDengGo said:


> damn wes is 5y older that favs???


4 years and 4 days older. Stuart Scott doesn't know what he's talking about.

Good pick for the Wolves IMO. Cousins is too risky for a guy who's probably on the hot seat, and a bad fit for the team too. Wes gonna be very good player in the league, Cousins could be amazing or out of it in 2 years.


----------



## Diable

Honestly I'm not sure Johnson will end up being one of the top ten players in this draft...And I'm not saying I think there are ten really good players in this draft either. Cousins is a gamble, but he's a gamble with a big payoff. This is a gamble too and if you win you get a mediocre NBA player


----------



## HB

Seanzie said:


> I might be in the minority, but I think the draft is shaping up exactly the way it should right now.
> 
> I think Cousins is too flat-footed and heavy to be a major star. I just don't think the kid has great upside. I could definitely be wrong, but I just never was thrilled with what I saw out of him at UK.


He'll rebound the heck out of the ball though


----------



## HKF

Now all I need is for Udoh to end up in Utah and I'm gold.


----------



## SheriffKilla

its already been said but Evans/Cousins is gonna be off the hook


----------



## rebelsun

Always nice to get a top-2 talent at 5.


----------



## Wade County

Cousins...ah man, Kings just rebuilt


----------



## MemphisX

NBA teams are dumb...


----------



## HB

That man on screen is easily the most dubious character in college basketball right now...lol him being on TV right now is a recruitment tool also.


----------



## MemphisX

Bigger than their national championships? Only in your world slickster...


----------



## HKF

MemphisX said:


> NBA teams are dumb...


This is the craziest thing. Sacramento basically gut their entire team and rebuilt their whole franchise in two drafts.


----------



## LA68

MB30 said:


> Cousins 2 Sac now i bet...wow, Minny, why!?


Minny wants to be Lakers Jr. Long players up front with skills to run the triangle. Cousins doesn't fit that mold. 

Two good swing players Brewer, Johnson with Flynn will energize that team.


----------



## HKF

Cousins will make Jason Thompson and Carl Landry so much better.


----------



## MemphisX

Cousins my early sleeper in fantasy basketball


----------



## rebelsun

Monroe to GS?


----------



## FSH

Why so much hate on Wes? He can Score,Grab Rebounds and Play Defense...Athletic as all hell and just because the guy is 23 and ready to play now people seem to be hatting on him


----------



## Seanzie

I feel sorry for whoever goes to GS.


----------



## MemphisX

Udoh, welcome to hell!


----------



## Dissonance

Udoh to GS.


----------



## HKF

Well, I guess Brandan Wright is going to be moving to some other squad. Happy for "the Nightmare."


----------



## Adam

HKF, don't worry. Udoh might still end up in Utah but a couple years from now. The NBA's farm system from Oakland is going to hang onto him _for now_.


----------



## Seanzie

Udoh has Stromile Swift written all over him to me.


----------



## Tooeasy

GS had aminu written all over until the other day, this makes sense to give them some actual length and size. him next to biedrens could be somethin else.


----------



## rebelsun

lol, now they have another Biedrins.


----------



## cpawfan

So happy that Udoh didn't fall to Utah


----------



## Wade County

Udoh to GS - sorry HKF


----------



## HKF

MemphisX said:


> Udoh, welcome to hell!


Ellison will be the new owner before September.


----------



## LA68

HKF said:


> Cousins will make Jason Thompson and Carl Landry so much better.


Don't forget Dalembert in a contract year. Cousins will make them work knowing there's a guy trying to take your job. 

That's some serious beef upfront. I like it !


----------



## MemphisX

Dx 6/6


----------



## SheriffKilla

So who do the pistons take? Monroe? Aminu? Davis?
I think they stick with Monroe, I havent been wrong yet in this draft...


----------



## Dissonance

rebelsun said:


> lol, now they have another Biedrins.


They're most likely gonna deal him. 


Everyone but Curry is also available on roster.


----------



## HKF

Seanzie said:


> Udoh has Stromile Swift written all over him to me.


Not even close, the guy is actual smart and hard working. Swift is a lazy, dum-ass bum.


----------



## Tooeasy

pistons had apparently gave davis a promise, but it seems hard to pass up monroe based on looking at team need


----------



## LA68

Tooeasy said:


> GS had aminu written all over until the other day, this makes sense to give them some actual length and size. him next to biedrens could be somethin else.


You make too much sense. They are unloading Biedrins as soon as possible. 

Nelly never has a full frontline of players. So he can make an excuse when he loses again and again and again.


----------



## MemphisX

Seanzie said:


> Udoh has Stromile Swift written all over him to me.


Udoh has a brain.


----------



## HB

Not sure Udoh is what GS needs. A guy like Patterson/Aminu or even Davis would have been better. Not a great fit for them.


----------



## Dissonance

Sounds like Pistons are going Monroe.


----------



## MemphisX

Aminu to the Clips is a good fit.


----------



## HKF

As of right now the Warriors have: Biedrins (6'11), Randolph, (7'0), Wright (6'10), Turiaf (6'10), Udoh (6'10), Gadzuric (7'0). They have a lot of height.


----------



## MemphisX

Detroit 2010 - The anti-Bad Boys.


----------



## HKF

Pistons fans are going to hate Monroe. He doesn't rebound and he's a soft lefty.


----------



## HKF

Detroit still needs a center. Monroe is a PF.


----------



## Seanzie

Monroe is a darkhorse for ROY in my eyes. I love him as a player, and I think he'll make things easier for everyone around him.


----------



## Tooeasy

clips taking aminu seems like the most logical pick here, its certainly their most glaring hole


----------



## Adam

Seanzie said:


> Monroe is a darkhorse for ROY in my eyes. I love him as a player, and I think he'll make things easier for everyone around him.


You're nuts.


----------



## Wade County

Monroe is a good pick at 7 for Detroit IMO.


----------



## LA68

HKF said:


> As of right now the Warriors have: Biedrins (6'11), Randolph, (7'0), Wright (6'10), Turiaf (6'10), Udoh (6'10), Gadzuric (7'0). They have a lot of height.


Some of those numbers are a bit inflated. And only Biedrins has actually put up any numbers. 

If Nelly won't play Randolph or Wright, what makes you think he'll play Udoh ??


----------



## SheriffKilla

Im a big Monroe fan, interesting how he fits fit Pistons, he is big enough to play center in todays NBA, not sure if he has the toughness to be effective inside defensively though.


----------



## HB

Monroe will be a good player but just not what Detroit needs. Aldrich is a reach at that point, but he's a better fit.

Aminu to the Clips is a good one, they dont really have anyone to pick up at that point that really changes the dynamics of their team, but Aminu's upside is really high.


----------



## Tooeasy

damn stuart puttin the clips on blast!!! aminu it is!!!


----------



## Dissonance

> WojYahooNBA Despite drafting Greg Monroe, Pistons aren't done trying to pry DeMarcus Cousins out of Sacramento, league sources say.


WojYahooNBA


----------



## rebelsun

Clipps giving up on Bron?


----------



## Tragedy

Who the hell is this al farooq hkf looking mofo? Lol


----------



## HKF

LA68 said:


> Some of those numbers are a bit inflated. And only Biedrins has actually put up any numbers.
> 
> If Nelly won't play Randolph or Wright, what makes you think he'll play Udoh ??


The Warriors are getting a new owner and Nelson is going to be canned along with Larry Riley.


----------



## Wade County

I bet they're not.

Aminu to the clips - Al Thornton part deux?


----------



## HKF

Tragedy said:


> Who the hell is this al farooq hkf looking mofo? Lol


That Muslim mofo don't look nothing like me. :horsepoop:


----------



## SheriffKilla

ok so now I really dont know whats next?

Jazz Ed Davis, Babbitt or Aldrich??

I say Luke Babbitt but thats a pure guess, I think my 8 for 8 is gonna end...


----------



## Tooeasy

juju 2.0!!!! hopefully he works to remove the doubt that I have about him because the potential is there.


----------



## FSH

Aminu i just dont see being a good NBA player


----------



## Seanzie

I said it during the college season - I think Aminu has bust potential. He was not impressive AT ALL. He played a C/PF type position at WF, but he lacks the size to do that in the NBA. He's athletic, but that's the only attribute that I think he really has going for him.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Those glasses are so dumb.


----------



## LA68

HKF said:


> The Warriors are getting a new owner and Nelson is going to be canned along with Larry Riley.


Bay area fans can only hope !!


----------



## Tooeasy

aminu says um before every single sentence I've ever heard him speak


----------



## HKF

Aminu has talent, but the Clippers are still a ****in mess. Who's the GM and who's the coach? I feel bad for him, because this isn't an environment to grow in. Eric Gordon and Blake Griffin are bordering on irrelevant in the league (and they are great talents).


----------



## Seanzie

MB30 said:


> I bet they're not.
> 
> Aminu to the clips - Al Thornton part deux?


Hell no. Thornton was a polished scorer.

Aminu is the type of player that - if he's successful at all - it will be after years of development. He's an athletic defender, but his offensive game is abysmal.


----------



## HB

Why the **** is this guy talking like that? 

Dude is making a fool of himself on a major stage.


----------



## rebelsun

Aminu is tweeneriffic.


----------



## Dissonance

> Jazz selecting Gordon Hayward with ninth pick, source tells Y!


LOL Awful. MemphisX is happy.


----------



## Tooeasy

blake griffin is such a workaholic, this dude is gonna be a rock solid player this season


----------



## LA68

rebelsun said:


> Aminu is tweeneriffic.


Is this another Hakim Warrick ?


----------



## Seanzie

Organized Chaos said:


> LOL Awful. MemphisX is happy.


What is with Utah and white dudes?


----------



## Adam

If Utah chooses Cole Aldrich I will laugh. Utah or Indiana will take their requisite white boy.


----------



## Tragedy

I wonder who the jazz select


----------



## Seanzie

LA68 said:


> Is this another Hakim Warrick ?


Good comparison, but less athletic and an even worse offensive game.


----------



## HB

Now this is how good teams make terrible basketball decisions. Boozer is leaving and you dont pick Patterson or Davis. Wow!


----------



## rebelsun

Big goddamn ****ing mistake.


----------



## Tooeasy

i never thought about the potential of ed davis going to new orleans.... and i dunno if i like the idea that much that its coming up


----------



## HKF

How does Hayward make the Jazz better? I can already see myself cursing this guy out for being a bum.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Reach


----------



## MemphisX

So the NBA media spent 3 years clowning Isiah for giving up Gordon Hayward....LMAO!!!!


----------



## Dissonance

^lol


----------



## Wade County

Hayward at #9!? He's white, so he's a Jazz guy...

Trade?


----------



## HKF

Utah will never get out of the West with this group. At least we know this means that Kyle Korver is gone. They must think that Kirilenko and Millsap can play the 4 full-time without Boozer.


----------



## Seanzie

I think Hayward will be a good player, but he's a reach at #9 (although maybe not in this draft). 

Deron Williams will help this kid look good. Probably doesn't fulfill the Jazz' biggest need, but he'll be a solid scorer for Utah.


----------



## Adam

Happy for Hayward. He's going to be great. Indiana must be so jealous though.


----------



## rebelsun

Will he even be better than Wes Matthews?


----------



## Diable

I don't have a big problem with taking Hayward here...it's just a little bit of a reach


----------



## HKF

He reminds Hayward of Luke Jackson? What the ****? Who cares if he's a playmaker? They have Deron Williams.


----------



## cpawfan

Soooooo happy the Jazz screwed up this pick


----------



## LA68

HB said:


> Now this is how good teams make terrible basketball decisions. Boozer is leaving and you dont pick Patterson or Davis. Wow!


BPA in the lottery !

You can trade him for a big man if you need one badly enough. Boozer isn't much anyways. Half his career on the injured list. Never comes through in the playoffs. Let him go !

Hayward can be special. Harpring gone, Korver may be gone. I would take him over whomever the Clips chose !


----------



## E.H. Munro

HKF said:


> Utah will never get out of the West with this group. At least we know this means that Kyle Korver is gone. They must think that Kirilenko and Millsap can play the 4 full-time without Boozer.


How pissed is Deron Williams tonight?


----------



## 29380

Way to waste the Knicks' pick Utah.


----------



## Dissonance

People actually think Haywood's going to be any good?


----------



## HKF

Please stop talking to Hayward's retarded sister.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Pacers gonna take Ed Davis...


----------



## Tooeasy

hornets pick is comin up!!!! im stoked!


----------



## Adam

Organized Chaos said:


> People actually think Haywood's going to be any good?


I do and I love the pick.


----------



## LA68

I don't know why you folks dislike Hayward. All he did is take a small school to within one shot of a national title ! There is something to be said for a guy who takes over in the clutch. 

Deron can't win by himself, he needs help. He and Hayward can take turns and free Deron up to be a scorer at times. I think he was picked too late myself.


----------



## Seanzie

HKF said:


> Please stop talking to Hayward's retarded sister.


That's cruel. She seems like a sweet girl.

I'd make an honest woman out of her.

Assuming she gets her bro's money.


----------



## HB

LA68 said:


> BPA in the lottery !
> 
> You can trade him for a big man if you need one badly enough. Boozer isn't much anyways. Half his career on the injured list. Never comes through in the playoffs. Let him go !
> 
> Hayward can be special. Harpring gone, Korver may be gone. I would take him over whomever the Clips chose !


Dude they just picked a guy 9th who is going to play behind their second round or is it undrafted shooting guard? What the heck is Utah thinking?


----------



## Tooeasy

pattersons gonna go to the hornets I believe, which makes it a lot more anti-climactic for me.


----------



## Seanzie

Adam said:


> I do and I love the pick.


Same here. Well, I don't love it, but Hayward is a good, solid player who will be playing with an elite PG, I don't see what's not to like.


----------



## rebelsun

I like George there.


----------



## Dissonance

Wow, Paul George. Kinda early. Wonder if there's a deal?


----------



## Tooeasy

that just seems like an odd fit for the pacers, sorry.


----------



## HKF

E.H. Munro said:


> How pissed is Deron Williams tonight?


If they just had to take a white guy, then why not Babbitt. Babbitt has way more upside. And who knows what the hell Indiana's doing. They have Granger and they select Paul George.


----------



## JerryWest

Hayward is a decent pick. For people that disagree, how many players remaining do you think are better than him and if so which ones? List them all out, if you think it's such a bad move and we'll come back next year and see how you fair 

Butler ran pick and rolls at least once every offensive set they had. Hayward can shoot, pass and rebound really well. As a defensive player, he always boxes out and makes good effort on the defensive end. He's not super quick but he's long and few SG in the NBA are given leeway to drive to the basket anyway with a good portion of the athletic ones settling for hanging out around the 3 point line.


----------



## Seanzie

Paul George to Indiana. Hmm. I guess the Brandon Rush era is over.


----------



## Adam

Paul George and Hayward both gone before #18 so I love Miami trading down to #32 even more now.


----------



## HB

Well it seems Granger is on the way out...seems.


----------



## BlakeJesus

So is Granger out this year or next year? Pacers can't be taking Paul George with the 9th pick to be a career backup.


----------



## Tooeasy

paul george has a hell of a time trying to create for himself, how bad is he gonna look considering the pacers have nothing at the point guard position to get him shots?


----------



## Dissonance

> Indiana finally grew a pair & stopped hitting singles. I begged my guy there to swing for the fences for once. That's exactly what they did.


DraftExpress


----------



## Seanzie

Paul George is a guy who I'm not sure about. I think he can be an excellent scorer, or a complete and utter failure. But with his size and shooting ability at the 2, I'm going with the former.


----------



## LA68

HB said:


> Dude they just picked a guy 9th who is going to play behind their second round or is it undrafted shooting guard? What the heck is Utah thinking?


By all star break Hayward will be the #2 option on the Jazz. 

Isn't this the same group 10 mins ago slobbered over Cousins who hasn't taken any team anywhere ?? Can't stay in shape and can't get his head together ? 

Yet, a kid who just improves his skills, lets rip him !


----------



## cpawfan

So where is Granger going to land?


----------



## SheriffKilla

not sure about George, might be the nail in Birds coffin if he becomes a bust... I just have a bad feeling about this pick


----------



## JerryWest

I thought the Pacers should have taken Ed Davis.


----------



## Tooeasy

Seanzie said:


> Paul George is a guy who I'm not sure about. I think he can be an excellent scorer, or a complete and utter failure. But with his size and shooting ability at the 2, I'm going with the former.


he does not have the ability to put the ball on the floor and create at the 2 spot, that would be a failure to try and plug him in there imo.


----------



## HKF

George is a shooting guard? He seems like a small forward to me.


----------



## LA68

George is very ordinary


----------



## Seanzie

This draft is funny to me. I think you can get just as good of a player at 20 as you can in at 3.


----------



## BlakeJesus

NO should draft Xavier Henry


----------



## HKF

LA68 said:


> By all star break Hayward will be the #2 option on the Jazz.
> 
> Isn't this the same group 10 mins ago slobbered over Cousins who hasn't taken any team anywhere ?? Can't stay in shape and can't get his head together ?
> 
> Yet, a kid who just improves his skills, lets rip him !


If Gordon Hayward is the #2 option for the Jazz, they are in the lottery. Are you ****ing kidding me? Millsap, Okur and Kirilenko are taking a backseat to a dude who can't even shoot 35% from the college 3?


----------



## HB

Kenneth said:


> *Hayward is a decent pick. For people that disagree, how many players remaining do you think are better than him and if so which ones?*
> 
> Butler ran pick and rolls at least once every offensive set they had. Hayward can shoot, pass and rebound really well. As a defensive player, he always boxes out and makes good effort on the defensive end. He's not super quick but he's long and few SG in the NBA are given leeway to drive to the basket anyway with a good portion of the athletic ones settling for hanging out around the 3 point line.


Umm Aldrich, Patterson, Davis, Babbitt, Henry, Orton


----------



## Tooeasy

hornets have a myriad of options, doubt they expected ed davis to be there but i feel their steadfast in going for patterson


----------



## SheriffKilla

looks like teams are weary about Ed Davis after Marvin Williams, Brandan Wright and the way Tar Heels played this season


----------



## Tooeasy

and for all the talk of so many trades going down, we havent seen anything so far. ughhhhhhh aldrich??


----------



## BlakeJesus

They did need some size, I guess.


----------



## Dissonance

Another curve ball. Aldrich.


----------



## Seanzie

Tooeasy said:


> he does not have the ability to put the ball on the floor and create at the 2 spot, that would be a failure to try and plug him in there imo.


In Indiana, you're probably right. He could be a good spot-up shooter there, catching from Granger's drives.

He might not be a 2 in the classic mold, but why couldn't he play a spot-up role?


----------



## Adam

I need to go find that Okafor thread from a year ago and bump it. Where are the clowns who said Okafor would make New Orleans contenders? Here comes Cole Aldrich to replace him after just one year lol.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Solid pick, not gonna be a star but a good guy to come in and get boards and play D off the bench, behind Okafor and David West


----------



## Dissonance

Tooeasy said:


> *and for all the talk of so many trades going down,* we havent seen anything so far. ughhhhhhh aldrich??


Still plenty of time for that.


----------



## HKF

Hornets did need bigs though. Aldrich makes a lot of sense because Monty Williams just came from Portland and saw what Pryzbilla did to help the Blazers.


----------



## Wade County

I like Cole - CP3 will make him look pretty good IMO.


----------



## Dissonance

Not so fast. Nice OKC. 




> The Hornets have selected Cole Aldrich and will trade him to Oklahoma City as part of a deal, source tells Y! Sports.


WojYahooNBA


----------



## Tooeasy

interior toughness and the ability to run the pick and roll without setting moving screens stupidly like chandler used to probably sealed the deal.


----------



## Seanzie

Organized Chaos said:


> Another curve ball. Aldrich.


If Chris Paul made Tyson Chandler an offensive threat, he can make Aldrich one.

Pick 'n roll baby!


----------



## HKF

Damn, Aldrich is country as hell.


----------



## Tooeasy

Organized Chaos said:


> Not so fast. Nice OKC.
> 
> 
> 
> WojYahooNBA


ugh presti has been fleecing damn near every team they trade with, I hope my team doesnt get caught with their pants down. And now aldich is talkin about being all amped up about new orleans, heartbreaker!!


----------



## FSH

Really like Cole...Seems like a good guy and is gonna be a solid center in the NBA


----------



## Seanzie

Aldrich for 18th and 21st? Good move for both teams.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Cole Aldrich to OKC? Fantastic deal.


----------



## BG7

This is going to be frustrating if Henry is still on the board when the Bulls pick, knowing they aren't keeping their pick.


----------



## Wade County

Damn - steal by OKC. Exactly what they need.


----------



## Tooeasy

ugh i dont like that **** at all, hornets shedding salary by getting rid of an EXPIRING contract as opposed to forcing them to take james posey.


----------



## Diable

Aldrich should hopefully solidify the frontline for the Hornets. I don't think anyone expects him to be a great player, but I can't see him not contributing in the way that most centers are expected to...I expected him to break out the gee whiz or gosh...I guess they dump him and MoPete.


----------



## Dissonance

NO unloads Mo Pete/Cole and gets 18th/21st picks


----------



## SheriffKilla

if that goes down, good move for both teams, Thunder get a true center in that young line up and Hornets add depth with the 2 picks.


----------



## HKF

So now OKC has Jeff Green, Ibaka, Mullens, Collison, DJ White and Aldrich. Some much neeeded size.


----------



## LA68

HKF said:


> If Gordon Hayward is the #2 option for the Jazz, they are in the lottery. Are you ****ing kidding me? Millsap, Okur and Kirilenko are taking a backseat to a dude who can't even shoot 35% from the college 3?


Millsap is too short, Okur is soft, AK softer. Deron needs help ! You are far to caught up in numbers to see the player's effect on a game. 

The last time a team picked an unknown early in the draft because he drug a team to the final four, it was Miami picking Wade. Worked out pretty well don't you think ???

Players who lead teams to victory tend to quite successful in the NBA. None of those guys you named have led anyone anywhere.


----------



## cpawfan

Presti is too damn good at this drafting thing


----------



## MLKG

Wow. Cole Aldrich is the biggest draft night red neck since Karl Malone.


----------



## Dissonance

LA68 said:


> Millsap is too short, Okur is soft, AK softer. Deron needs help ! You are far to caught up in numbers to see the player's effect on a game.
> 
> The last time a team picked an unknown early in the draft because he drug a team to the final four, it was Miami picking Wade. Worked out pretty well don't you think ???
> 
> Players who lead teams to victory tend to quite successful in the NBA. None of those guys you named have led anyone anywhere.


:funny:


----------



## SheriffKilla

Gay insurance


----------



## rebelsun

I'm surprised Davis has fallen this far.


----------



## HKF

Xavier Henry is a good pick I suppose, but I am not fan of this dude at all. Has the body, but just wants to shoot 3's all day. Losing Gay for him, is a bad move. Let's hope they keep Gay and Brewer.


----------



## BlakeJesus

So does MEM try and play Xavier at SF, or do they move Mayo to PG on more possessions? I guess it depends if Rudy Gay is going to be resigned or not.


----------



## FSH

rebelsun said:


> I'm surprised Davis has fallen this far.


really? after Brendan Wright a couple year ago teams are staying away from Davis


----------



## Seanzie

Xavier Henry is a steal this low. He needs time, but I think he could be a suitable replacement for Gay down the line.

Or you move Mayo to the point and let Xavier play SG.


----------



## HKF

Organized Chaos said:


> :funny:


Oh you didn't know? Gordon Hayward = Dwyane Wade 

Shelvin Mack was Butler's MVP, not Hayward.


----------



## Wade County

Raptors must take Ed Davis, right?


----------



## LA68

cpawfan said:


> Presti is too damn good at this drafting thing


He is running rings around these established teams ! At least somebody knows how to run a team.


----------



## Tooeasy

hornets seemed to pull a move just to do it. 18 and 21 really isnt much special, especially considering their questionable drafting ability. their complacent with trying to get a couple role players as opposed to try and pick up a starter from 2 major holes in their starting 5


----------



## Vuchato

DX says its Ed Davis here, Woj says they're leaning Patterson but considering trade... It's on!


----------



## Tooeasy

at least I know one of babbitt/patterson/davis/whiteside/etc will still be there at 18 for the hornets


----------



## SheriffKilla

Ok raptors are taking Ed Davis


----------



## BlakeJesus

MB30 said:


> Raptors must take Ed Davis, right?


I could see them taking Whiteside, but I guess they weren't really expecting Davis to be available there. I still would rather have Whiteside.


----------



## LA68

Raptors need a tall young european who shoots threes and handles the ball, I think :combust:


----------



## FSH

Tooeasy said:


> hornets seemed to pull a move just to do it. 18 and 21 really isnt much special, especially considering their questionable drafting ability. their complacent with trying to get a couple role players as opposed to try and pick up a starter from 2 major holes in their starting 5


I think in this draft you can get as good talent from 18/21 as you can from 11 and plus they dump a contract


----------



## Seanzie

Hmm, people on this board tell me the Hornets financial troubles are overrated, then they make a luxury tax-related move.

Hmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## rebelsun

Davis is a good fit next to Bargnani.


----------



## HKF

Ed Davis = Bosh replacement? Dude is a skinny player though.


----------



## Adam

Lousy pick by Toronto. What the hell? Ed Davis?


----------



## Seanzie

Bye bye Bosh, hello Ed Davis.

Why do I think Amir Johnson when I watch Ed Davis?


----------



## BlakeJesus

So who does HOU grab now with Cole off the board. They need a center badly, Whiteside makes sense because you can play him at PF next to Yao at times and that would be amazing.


----------



## HB

Not a Bosh replacement but great defensive player

Rockets make a solid pick with Patterson



> New Orleans acquired the #21 and #26 picks from Oklahoma City for Cole Aldrich, a source confirms to DraftExpress. Sam Presti strikes again


----------



## SheriffKilla

Im 10 for 13 so far (got Hayward, George and Aldrich wrong)

Ed Davis is a solid replacement for Bosh though, not saying he is gonna be as good as CB4 by any means, but at least should get more opportunity than Wright and Marvin Williams did


----------



## LA68

FSH said:


> I think in this draft you can get as good talent from 18/21 as you can from 11 and plus they dump a contract


That team is also for sale so saving every nickel and trading all stars are possibilities.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

I'm almost 100% sure that the Thunder will pick James Anderson if he is available.


----------



## thaKEAF

Thoughts on Henry?


----------



## Dissonance

No 18th pick for NO. Presti's too good.



> Oklahoma City will send New Orleans the 21st and 26th picks in the Draft, team source says. Thunder will keep No. 18.


WojYahooNBA


----------



## SheriffKilla

Rockets must be going after Patrick Patterson or maybe Babbitt??


----------



## Wade County

I like that one for Toronto.


----------



## HKF

Well Houston taking Alabi, Orton or Whiteside wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## LamarButler

I wanna see Patrick Patterson play for the Bucks.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Actually now that I think about it Whiteside makes sense for the Rockets... yeah, Whiteside it is


----------



## Tooeasy

hornets needed the salary flexibility so they can round out a roster for next season, they were already at 73 million before signing anyone heading into next season. this helps their cause to be able to spend somehing in free agency as well which is nice. Im just guessing their gonna take a flyer on larry sanders who I dont care for much. However because certain players are slipping there could be someone solid at 18


----------



## rebelsun

Pat is excellent value this low.


----------



## Seanzie

By the way guys, new episodes of Futurama on Comedy Central tonight at 10 Eastern / 11 Central.


----------



## FSH

GREAT pick by the Rockets


----------



## Adam

Patterson will struggle to find playing time in Houston but he was definitely the BPA.


----------



## Seanzie

Question is, do you let Patterson develop, or still go after Bosh?


----------



## Tooeasy

Organized Chaos said:


> No 18th pick for NO. Presti's too good.
> 
> 
> 
> WojYahooNBA


thats ****ing pathetic. The hornets had them against the ropes, not vice versa considering OKC was so high on Aldrich. abysmal move


----------



## HKF

Patterson is an interesting selection, I guess he's Landry's replacement. I wonder if Houston is going to go Jordan Hill as Yao's backup.


----------



## HKF

Tooeasy said:


> thats ****ing pathetic. The hornets had them against the ropes, not vice versa considering OKC was so high on Aldrich. abysmal move


Don't want to pay the tax.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Patterson could start next season if they dont resign Scola (which they wont if someone offers him big money with so many teams under the cap trying to spend this year)


----------



## rebelsun

I still can't believe Hayward went 8; this is Joe Alexander all over again.


----------



## Adam

rebelsun said:


> I still can't believe Hayward went 8; this is Joe Alexander all over again.


Joe Alexander was a "character" pick who shot up the boards because of his athletic performance at the combine. The only thing that they have in common is they're both white.


----------



## Dissonance

Larry Sanders to Milwaukee.


----------



## LA68

Tooeasy said:


> thats ****ing pathetic. The hornets had them against the ropes, not vice versa considering OKC was so high on Aldrich. abysmal move


Its all about leverage. 

Sometimes you make picks just to set yourself up for a future move or two. Its best to think longterm and be a good team for many years instead of a flash in the pan type thing.


----------



## rebelsun

Adam said:


> Joe Alexander was a "character" pick who shot up the boards because of his athletic performance at the combine. The only thing that they have in common is they're both white.


They're also 6'8 SFs who have no discernable plus NBA skills. Hayward just has less athleticism.


----------



## HKF

"Larry is not here." (c) David Stern


----------



## SheriffKilla

I like Sanders as I mentioned in the value picks thread, but not sure I would take him over Whiteside, and the Bucks need offense so why not take Babbitt???


----------



## MLKG

Jon Barry: "My question is where are all the point guards, only John Wall has been taken so far."

Stu Scott: "They're all in Minnesota."

Getting frisky. I like it.


----------



## LA68

After that ATL series, they definitely needed size upfront. Not a bad pick.


----------



## FSH

Sooo what happen to Babbitt?


----------



## Seanzie

Adam said:


> Joe Alexander was a "character" pick who shot up the boards because of his athletic performance at the combine. The only thing that they have in common is they're both white.


I disagree. Alexander and Hayward have similar offensive games, with Joe being more athletic.

I think Hayward is more intelligent and has a higher basketball IQ, that's why I think he can succeed where Alexander has failed.


----------



## Adam

rebelsun said:


> They're also 6'8 SFs who have no discernable plus NBA skills. Hayward just has less athleticism.


Joe Alexander was an athlete who couldn't play basketball. Hayward is a skilled player and marginal athlete. They're not similar at all.


----------



## rebelsun

Luke to MIN?


----------



## cpawfan

Look at the T-Wolves screwing up. They take Wes at 4 and the BPA now is Babbit

Watch them reach on Whiteside


----------



## rebelsun

Adam said:


> Joe Alexander was an athlete who couldn't play basketball. Hayward is a skilled player and marginal athlete. They're not similar at all.


What are Gordon's plus NBA skills?


----------



## FSH

Joe Alexander was one of the dumbest players ever there is no way you can compair him and Hayward


----------



## Tooeasy

LA68 said:


> Its all about leverage.
> 
> Sometimes you make picks just to set yourself up for a future move or two. Its best to think longterm and be a good team for many years instead of a flash in the pan type thing.


peterson was an expiring contract, they would have all the way until next offseason to work out a deal for him and have his contract not go against them. They allowed themselves to get suckered when they had the upper hand. Obviously itll be interesting to see who they draft but I consider their drafting ability to be very suspect and dont have much faith in them. They still have to pay two gaurenteed contracts now as well so they real arent saving anything in terms of the value of the rookie contracts.


----------



## LA68

rebelsun said:


> I still can't believe Hayward went 8; this is Joe Alexander all over again.


You have to let that racial stuff go. If a man can play, he can play. 

Joe Alexander didn't have any one skill he could rely on. Still doesn't. 

Hayward has all skills. He just needs to hit that weight room hard ! Or he will stay injured his whole career.


----------



## Seanzie

Minny just needs to go BPA regardless of position.

I think Larry Sanders is a good pick. He'll be a good defender off the bat, and I think he can develop a solid post game.


----------



## FSH

Babbitt a trade chip with Jefferson?


----------



## LA68

Tooeasy said:


> peterson was an expiring contract, they would have all the way until next offseason to work out a deal for him and have his contract not go against them. They allowed themselves to get suckered when they had the upper hand. Obviously itll be interesting to see who they draft but I consider their drafting ability to be very suspect and dont have much faith in them. They still have to pay two gaurenteed contracts now as well so they real arent saving anything in terms of the value of the rookie contracts.


If they were smart, they wouldn't have overpaid two very slow swing men and be in this situation in the first place.


----------



## Adam

rebelsun said:


> What are Gordon's plus NBA skills?


He can put the ball on the floor and create his own shot. He can move without the ball. He has a beautiful stroke. He creates space off the dribble and can pass.

Alexander didn't even start playing basketball until he was like 18 or something. He can't shoot and he looks more like a PF than a SF. He's bigger than Mike Beasley and he looks like a Strong Man competitor. Hayward is wire thin and plays more like Reggie Miller/Paul Pierce.


----------



## Dissonance

Babbit is going to Portland



> The Wolves will trade Babbitt to the Blazers for Martell Webster! Kevin Pritchard strikes again!!!


-chadfordinsider:


----------



## HKF

Corey Brewer, Luke Babbitt and Wes Johnson as your 3's. Minnesota has no clue what they are doing. I like Babbitt the best out of those 3, but if they are still going to be running the triangle, this talent doesn't fit it.


----------



## HKF

Now that's a good move for Portland. Batum, Babbitt and Cunningham at the 3 position. Webster was very inconsistent his whole career (but he could flourish as a 2 in Minnesota).


----------



## BlakeJesus

I like Wes Johnson the most by a long, long margin out of that group.


----------



## Tooeasy

anyone think whiteside hurt himself by wearing god damn flip flops to measurements? daniel orton is gonna keep falling like a rock also I believe.


----------



## LA68

Adam said:


> He can put the ball on the floor and create his own shot. He can move without the ball. He has a beautiful stroke. He creates space off the dribble and can pass.
> 
> Alexander didn't even start playing basketball until he was like 18 or something. He can't shoot and he looks more like a PF than a SF. He's bigger than Mike Beasley and he looks like a Strong Man competitor. Hayward is wire thin and plays more like Reggie Miller/Paul Pierce.


I guess you and I will have to start our own fan club of two !


----------



## Basel

Kevin Seraphin to the Bulls. Who?


----------



## BlakeJesus

Did NOT see that coming. So Seraphin is a Wizard, right?


----------



## FSH

rofl a USA chant


----------



## seifer0406

lol why are people chanting USA


----------



## HKF

Bulls getting bigs. I don't know much about this kid, but getting a big is something they need. Oh wait, that pick is for the Wizards. I like the pick.


----------



## Lynx

What.The.Hell...BULLS?


----------



## Seanzie

HKF said:


> Corey Brewer, Luke Babbitt and Wes Johnson as your 3's. Minnesota has no clue what they are doing. I like Babbitt the best out of those 3, but if they are still going to be running the triangle, this talent doesn't fit it.


In the triangle, as long as your SF isn't the primary ball-handler, it's an auxiliary position. I like all three, although Wes and Corey are a bit similar.


----------



## Lynx

seifer0406 said:


> lol why are people chanting USA


That kid is French. :bsmile:


----------



## Seanzie

seifer0406 said:


> lol why are people chanting USA


Stupid ass New Yorkers.


----------



## JerryWest

rebelsun said:


> I still can't believe Hayward went 8; this is Joe Alexander all over again.


Did you even watch either of these guys? Joe Alexander was an athletic freak of nature with questionable basketball fundamentals. Hayward has great fundamentals (shooting, passing, rebounding, timing on pick and rolls) and can do everything well, the only thing Hayward doesn't have is lateral quickness.


----------



## LA68

Organized Chaos said:


> Babbit is going to Portland
> 
> 
> -chadfordinsider:


What good player is Portland gonna give away for a player who really is luke jackson ???


----------



## Basel

Seanzie said:


> Stupid ass New Yorkers.


Yeah, that was pretty stupid.


----------



## HKF

Stuart Scott just said the Thunder was the Lakers toughest series. You mean tougher than Boston or Phoenix? Oh really?


----------



## Tooeasy

oh good god tell me the hornets arent gonna draft ****in alabi.


----------



## FSH

Kenneth said:


> Did you even watch either of these guys? Joe Alexander was an athletic freak of nature with questionable basketball fundamentals. Hayward has great fundamentals (shooting, passing, rebounding, timing on pick and rolls) and can do everything well, the only thing Hayward doesn't have is lateral quickness.


people are dumb he is just compairing them because they are both white...they are nothing alike


----------



## Lynx

HKF said:


> Bulls getting bigs. I don't know much about this kid, but getting a big is something they need. Oh wait, that pick is for the Wizards. I like the pick.


This is the pick that will be traded to Wizards for Kirk Hinrich trade.


----------



## HB

Whatever skin care product KD uses, he should be on an infomercial...cot damn those spots are almost gone.



> Eric Bledsoe is headed to the Clippers in a trade, league source says.


----------



## BlakeJesus

I love that Kevin Durant is so invested in his team.


----------



## SheriffKilla

So much for Avery Bradley getting a lottery promise, Whiteside also sliding...
I say Thunder pick up James Anderson here


----------



## Tooeasy

okc gonna go with james anderson i bet


----------



## Seanzie

Tooeasy said:


> oh good god tell me the hornets arent gonna draft ****in alabi.


Why not? He gives you what Aldrich gives you, and they pick up another draft pick.


----------



## JerryWest

rebelsun said:


> What are Gordon's plus NBA skills?


Passing, ball handling (for his size) and rebounding. Also possibly shooting.

Alexander's plus skills coming in was dunking.


----------



## FSH

what?


----------



## Tooeasy

whelp thats intereting to say the least. westbrook/maynor/weaver/bledsoe, somebodys goin


----------



## BlakeJesus

Eric Bledsoe to NO? They might actually be moving Paul...


----------



## SheriffKilla

interesting, they already have Maynor, gotta believe one of these 2 is getting traded


----------



## HKF

Maynor or Bledsoe's going to be packaged with someone for something good.


----------



## LA68

Just what OKC needs, more speed ! LOL


----------



## Seanzie

HB said:


> Whatever skin care product KD uses, he should be on an infomercial...cot damn those spots are almost gone.


It's called coming out of puberty late.


----------



## Lynx

Eric Bledsoe?

Don't they already have Westbrook?


----------



## Adam

#19 and Damion James is still on the board. I think he's the BPA right now.


----------



## cpawfan

Presti is a golden god. I'm tempted to become a Thunder fan just because of him


----------



## HKF

Westbrook, Harden, Maynor, Selofosha, Bledsoe, Weaver, Cook (all 1-2 positions)


----------



## LamarButler

Hassan Whiteside god damn it.


----------



## Seanzie

Minny traded Gomes and Babbitt for Martell Webster? Awful.

Yeah, Kahn's out of a job soon.


----------



## HKF

Ryan Gomes is only guaranteed for 500K if waived before June 30th. Waste of a great trade chip. They basically got rid of him for Webster.


----------



## seifer0406

lol what is Minnisota doing


----------



## Tooeasy

Seanzie said:


> Why not? He gives you what Aldrich gives you, and they pick up another draft pick.


hes a god damn sloth. 22.5 no step vert is absolutely terrible. I feel like hes a less athletic johan petro... shudder


----------



## SheriffKilla

good move for the Blazers, Webster is cool but Babbitt is a better prospect at this point no doubt


----------



## HKF

Orton or Whiteside would be good with the Celtics veterans.


----------



## BlakeJesus

HKF said:


> Westbrook, Harden, Maynor, Selofosha, Bledsoe, Weaver, Cook (all 1-2 positions)


Bledsoe is going to NO, they took the Thunder's 18/21.


----------



## Seanzie

Lynx said:


> Eric Bledsoe?
> 
> Don't they already have Westbrook?


OKC is in the enviable position of going BPA despite being 50-32.

This is going to be a BEAST of a team in a few years. They're what the Trailblazers could have been.


----------



## Seanzie

GregOden said:


> Bledsoe is going to NO, they took the Thunder's 18/21.


I'm confused, I thought it was changed to 21/26.


----------



## MemphisX

Boston has to take a big right?


----------



## BlakeJesus

Celtics HAVE to take Whiteside here...


----------



## SheriffKilla

The Wolves just throwing away that pick...
Webster is a good defender and he can shoot the ball but he isnt any more special than 30/40 other players in the NBA that are available


----------



## MLKG

Bledsoe is part of the Aldrich trade right?

The only reason New Orleans needs another point guard is if they are trading Chris Paul.


----------



## LA68

Lynx said:


> Eric Bledsoe?
> 
> Don't they already have Westbrook?


Quick PG. I know a team in LA who would love to have him. 

When the player you want isn't there, get someone to use as trade bait.


----------



## FSH

Boston takes a PG? Yah wtf


----------



## Dissonance

GregOden said:


> Bledsoe is going to NO, they took the Thunder's 18/21.


It was later corrected. NO got 21/26, not 18. Bledsoe's going to OKC unless they deal him elsewhere.


----------



## HB

Wow Boston...this guy isnt a point guard. You have Rondo at the point, why not take Orton?


----------



## Tooeasy

the hornets/thunder trade is for 21 and 26 not 18 and 21.


----------



## HKF

Bradley for Boston? Don't like this pick at all.


----------



## Seanzie

Boston takes AVERY BRADLEY?

TERRIBLE pick. I think he can be a good player, but why in the hell wouldn't you take James Anderson or Damion James??!


----------



## BlakeJesus

Somebody make sure ehmunro doesn't hang himself tonight.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Avery Bradley replacing Tony Allen


----------



## Vuchato

Bledsoe to the Clippers for a future 1st according to Woj, btw


----------



## SheriffKilla

But yeah I would have took Whiteside, James Anderson or at least Orton.

Whiteside could turn out a real steal in a few years being drafted this late


----------



## Dissonance

Organized Chaos said:


> It was later corrected. NO got 21/26, not 18. Bledsoe's going to OKC unless they deal him elsewhere.





> WojYahooNBA The Clippers will send Oklahoma City a future first-round pick for Eric Bledsoe, league source says


Yep. Going to LA.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Organized Chaos said:


> It was later corrected. NO got 21/26, not 18. Bledsoe's going to OKC unless they deal him elsewhere.


My bad. I really like that trade a lot less for NO. They REALLY wanted to get rid of Mo Pete's contract....


----------



## HKF

And that's another good move by OKC because we know the Clippers will be in the lottery again.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Spurs gonna take one of those 3 I just mentioned...
Probably Anderson


----------



## BlakeJesus

Presti is the new Kevin Pritchard.


----------



## Tooeasy

i woulda been happy seeing the hornets take a flyer on anderson but the spurs obviously steal him right out from under their nose.


----------



## seifer0406

who is that fat ass


----------



## Dissonance

Anderson to SA. Nice pick.


----------



## JerryWest

Avery Bradley over Whiteside or Orton might be the worst move of the entire draft


----------



## thaKEAF

HB said:


> Whatever skin care product KD uses, he should be on an infomercial...cot damn those spots are almost gone.


EDIT - Can't have that.


----------



## HKF

I like Anderson. Good pick for San Antonio. They must feel comfortable with Duncan, Blair, Splitter and McDyess next year.


----------



## FSH

A steal by the Spurs


----------



## LamarButler

Avery Bradley...What the hell Danny?


----------



## HB

Anderson to the Spurs is a fantastic pick
NO getting Brackins with the 21st is Meh!


----------



## Dissonance

Sounds like NO is going Brackins.


----------



## Basel

When is the last time the Spurs made a bad pick on Draft Night?


----------



## Seanzie

LamarButler said:


> Avery Bradley...What the hell Danny?


Ainge was a terrible GM until he got Garnett and Allen. I think he's showing his true colors.

Anderson to San Anton is a beautiful move. They always steal someone.


----------



## HKF

Brackins is like David West redux. I like this pick. This dude can shoot his ass off.


----------



## Adam

I can't believe Damnion James is still on the board. I'm not going to get my hopes up until about 28 because Miami is picking 32.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Why does NO want Craig Brackins? I mean, why not grab Whiteside? If you love Brackins, you could probably still get him at 26.


----------



## SheriffKilla

I dont know about Brackins with some of the other guys that are still available


----------



## Seanzie

HKF said:


> Brackins is like David West redux. I like this pick. This dude can shoot his ass off.


I was thinking the exact same thing. David West but cheaper.

I have to reiterate my point: you can get players almost equally as good from 3 to 30 in this draft.


----------



## MemphisX

Adam said:


> I can't believe Damnion James is still on the board. I'm not going to get my hopes up until about 28 because Miami is picking 32.


Memphis considered him at 12 so I doubt they pass him twice but we are Memphis.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

James Anderson is going to be a good NBA player, would have been a better fit for the Celtics, but that said... I don't mind Avery Bradley on the Celtics. They need someone to take some point guard pressure off of Rondo for 10-12 minutes a game, and Bradley can guard most 2's also, as well as being a very very good defender. Even if the Celtics don't trade him, it's a good pick in my book.


----------



## JerryWest

Craig Brackins over Whiteside and Orton, wtf.


----------



## Diable

I only saw Brackins play one game...Against Duke. He looked like a pro in that game though. Rest of that team was horrible


----------



## Tooeasy

brackins is too redudant. brackins 6'9- okafor 6'9- west 6'9- diogu 6'9.


----------



## Seanzie

If I'm Portland, I draft Damion James and forget about Batum. I don't see what people love about that guy.


----------



## LA68

Martell Webster to the Wolves ! I like that deal too.


----------



## Seanzie

Kenneth said:


> Craig Brackins over Whiteside and Orton, wtf.


What do people love about these guys outside of size? Brackins is the better player.

Both have upside potential, but how many 5's actually work out?


----------



## Dissonance

Seanzie said:


> If I'm Portland, I draft Damion James and forget about Batum. I don't see what people love about that guy.


WHAT? Batum's a stud. Especially, once he gets that offense going. Already plays great defense.


----------



## HKF

Goodbye Rudy Fernandez.


----------



## Tooeasy

Seanzie said:


> If I'm Portland, I draft Damion James and forget about Batum. I don't see what people love about that guy.


batum is an unbelievable defender and a competent offensive player with massive room to grow. Hes the type of player that simply doesnt get traded at this juncture in their career or else it can come back to haunt you.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Seanzie said:


> What do people love about these guys outside of size? Brackins is the better player.
> 
> Both have upside potential, but how many 5's actually work out?


Whiteside has a lot of offensive potential, he's young, and he blocks a lot of shots. He would have been a really good compliment to Chris Paul.


----------



## Seanzie

Organized Chaos said:


> WHAT? Batum's a stud. Especially, once he gets that offense going. Already plays great defense.


He looks so tentative. I don't think he has the mentality to be an offensive threat.

Maybe he's Bruce Bowen version 2.


----------



## BlakeJesus

I'm going to cross my fingers that the Hawks draft Whiteside. I would LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVELOVELVEOVLEOVELVOEVLOEVL that pick.


----------



## Dissonance

Man, Suns better ****ing hire Pritchard.


----------



## JerryWest

Seanzie said:


> What do people love about these guys outside of size? Brackins is the better player.
> 
> Both have upside potential, but how many 5's actually work out?


Defense, especially with Whiteside, it is rare you get a chance to get a great defensive anchor at center this late.


----------



## HB

Its hard to say there are 'bad picks' in this draft, because a lot of these guys can really play. Solid draft.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Come on, we all know Pritchard is a great GM, this was a personal thing between Allen and some of the other guys in the franchise


----------



## Seanzie

Kenneth said:


> Defense, especially with Whiteside, it is rare you get a chance to get a great defensive anchor at center this late.


I don't foresee him swatting six shots a game on this level. There's a reason he's falling. He's a weak defender who has the length to block shots. I will be surprised if he works out as a capable NBA player.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Organized Chaos said:


> Man, Suns better ****ing hire Pritchard.


That would be brilliant.


----------



## HKF

Trevor Booker for Minnesota. LOL.


----------



## Vuchato

lmao, Trevor Booker.


----------



## Seanzie

HB said:


> Its hard to say there are 'bad picks' in this draft, because a lot of these guys can really play. Solid draft.


There are guys who do one or two things well, yes. But I think there will be plenty of bad picks in this draft when you look back in three years.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Trevor Booker! What a reach.


----------



## Dissonance

fjkdsi said:


> Come on, we all know Pritchard is a great GM, this was a personal thing between Allen and some of the other guys in the franchise


Yeah, I don't know what the **** those guys were talking about, like it came down to Durant-Oden thing.


----------



## MemphisX

David Kahn should be fired immediately.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Another puzzling move by the Wolves, once again I like Booker but he would be around later in the draft, and if not Varnado or Lawal would have


----------



## Basel

MemphisX said:


> David Kahn should be fired immediately.


I'm pretty sure every Timberwolves fan across America is thinking the same thing.


----------



## LA68

Seanzie said:


> He looks so tentative. I don't think he has the mentality to be an offensive threat.
> 
> Maybe he's Bruce Bowen version 2.


He had that hurt shoulder most of the year. Late in the season with Roy out, he really stepped up. He's a really good prospect.


----------



## JerryWest

Seanzie said:


> I don't foresee him swatting six shots a game on this level. There's a reason he's falling. He's a weak defender who has the length to block shots. I will be surprised if he works out as a capable NBA player.


Better than drafting a PF for his offense... who shot 42% last season against college competition.


----------



## LA68

Basel said:


> I'm pretty sure every Timberwolves fan across America is thinking the same thing.


Get rid of Gomes lazy *** and get Webster. I'll take that deal everytime.


----------



## Tooeasy

maybe the hornets will go for lawal and grab themselves another 6'9 pf?


----------



## HKF

The Hawks select a swing player. LMAO.


----------



## HB

Whoever they picked at that point would have gotten slammed. The Wolves that is.


----------



## Dissonance

Damion James to ATL.


----------



## Lynx

Basel said:


> I'm pretty sure every Timberwolves fan across America is thinking the same thing.


Wolves have a fan base across America?


----------



## Adam

What the ****! Another 3 man for Atlanta. Figures. I knew James wouldn't fall to 32 but it ****ing annoys me to see him go to Atlanta as their 1,000,000th 3 guy.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Damion James? 

I mean, I like the kid, but does this mean we're going to try and move Marvin? Why sign him to that extension if you aren't planning on playing him...they have to move him.


----------



## King Joseus

Booker and #56 to Washington for #30 and #35.


----------



## Vuchato

The Wizards traded up for Booker? wow


----------



## Seanzie

Trevor Booker for the 30th and 35th? Excellent move for Minny.

Good job Kahn. I always had faith in you! ;-)


----------



## JerryWest

What are prereqs for being an NBA GM. David Kahn is awful, wtf. Twolves should have fired him prior to the draft and hired Pritchard


----------



## Dissonance

> WojYahooNBA Damion James will go to the Nets in a trade, league source says.


Well, he's not staying.


----------



## HKF

So this draft has netted Minnesota Wes Johnson, Martell Webster, 30 and 35.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Why didn't they take a big? We DESPERATELY need a long post defender. Desperately...and we take a SF? I have to believe they have a move for Marvin in the works.


----------



## Tooeasy

i watched a LOT of pondexter and really wouldnt mind seeing him drafted by the hornets, they have absolutely no wing depth whatsoever and he could be a solid 15-20 minute guy from opening night


----------



## Seanzie

Kenneth said:


> Better than drafting a PF for his offense... who shot 42% last season against college competition.


But his game isn't going to translate to Tim Duncan-like FG%. He's a jump-shooting, defense-playing PF.


----------



## MemphisX

Lance Stephenson to Memphis? They like him, loved James more though.


----------



## HB

HKF said:


> The Hawks select a swing player. LMAO.


He's going to the Nets, wish they'd have taken Stephenson though.


----------



## BlakeJesus

King Joseus said:


> Booker and #56 to Washington for #30 and #35.


Great move by Kahn. They still probably would have been better off taking one of those centers, though.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Had to take a shot of whiskey to wash the taste out of my mouth after that pick...


----------



## HKF

Grizz actually have a lot of talent. Carroll and Sam Young must be on the outs (although I am not sure how you give up on a player after one year).


----------



## HKF

Jones is a flat out scorer. One thing you can say for Memphis is they are going to make all of their guards earn their minutes.


----------



## Seanzie

Domonique Jooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooones!

USF in the hizzy! The guy's going to be a good bench scorer. I just don't like him on Memphis.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Why take Jones if you're MEM? I don't get it.


----------



## jmk

> Nets struck a deal to get the Hawks pick at No. 24, and grab Texas forward Damion James. Hawks get Nets' picks at 27 and 31, source says.


Oh, god. Please tell me this isn't true. I don't mind James, but 27 & 31 for 24 is silly.


----------



## Dissonance

> Nets struck a deal to get the Hawks pick at No. 24, and grab Texas forward Damion James. Hawks get Nets' picks at 27 and 31, source says.


WojYahooNBA


----------



## BlakeJesus

They should have taken Jordan Crawford ahead of him.


----------



## JerryWest

Nets could have a franchise changing draft if they manage to get Favors + Whiteside.


----------



## BlakeJesus

jmk said:


> Oh, god. Please tell me this isn't true. I don't mind James, but 27 & 31 for 24 is silly.


Yes! Oh baby, that's a steal!

They can get Whiteside or Alabi and still grab a shooter! That would be dirty.


----------



## Tooeasy

jordan crawfords there but in no way can the hornets make him their pick considering the production they got from thornton last season.


----------



## Seanzie

James fills a need for Jersey. I don't know if I would've give up those two picks for him, but he makes sense for the Nets.


----------



## HKF

Please New Orleans take Daniel Orton.


----------



## LamarButler

Why why why did the Celtics pick Avery Bradley?


----------



## jmk

I'm just hoping that they didn't give up those 2 picks for him. I like James on NJ, but make it #27 and a future 2nd, instead.


----------



## Tooeasy

!!!!1 hate it if you want but i got faith in quincy


----------



## BlakeJesus

Haha, Durant didn't even blink when they drafted Pondexter.


----------



## Seanzie

Pondexter to N'awlins. Hmm. Not bad, but I'm not sure I love that pick.


----------



## HKF

That's three straight Washington Huskies going to the league. Hawes, Brockman and Pondexter (adding to Brandon Roy and Nate Robinson). Great program Romar is building.


----------



## JerryWest

How lucky would Orlando be if they manage to get Orton to fill in at PF with the 29th pick? then move Lewis to his natural position at SF. Or go twin towers sytle with Howard and Whiteside blocking everything close to the post.


----------



## HB

Orton is just sitting there waiting to be grabbed. Havent seen anyone else saying Nets traded their late two picks though.


----------



## Tooeasy

HKF said:


> That's three straight Washington Huskies going to the league. Hawes, Brockman and Pondexter (adding to Brandon Roy and Nate Robinson). Great program Romar is building.


plus a lot of great players that just arent quite NBA level like tre simmons, bobby jones, will conroy... its nice to have a relevan program in the NW again.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Yeah so much for GMs being obsessed with potential, Orton and Whiteside sliding


----------



## Tooeasy

damnit now I gotta cop me a pondexter hornets jersey, I hope he doesnt get tossed into a trade!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous

OMG these commentators are so dumb.

Ask Kevin about what he thinks about his new teammate? You morons just said this dude is getting traded to New Orleans.

And they talked for 2mins about what the Bulls needed with the 17th pick when they had just said they traded the pick to Washington.

What the **** is wrong with them?


----------



## Basel

Crawford to the Hawks.


----------



## jmk

God damnit.


----------



## HKF

I love Crawford going to Atlanta. That's a nice pick.


----------



## Tooeasy

vuvuzelas are ringin in my ears non stop these days...


----------



## Adam

The Nets fan has the vuvuzela...


----------



## Dissonance

There was talk about a potential Orton slide due to poor workouts and questions about his knees. Probably end up a steal like Blair


Nice Crawford to ATL.


----------



## MemphisX

Hassan Whiteside....oooops.


----------



## HB

Wow this clowns traded away their last two picks for Damian James. What a horrible move.


----------



## BlakeJesus

So they go with the shooter first. Makes sense I guess, seeing as one of Whiteside, Alabi, or Orton should be available at 31.


----------



## jmk

I'd much rather the Nets keep Crawford & 31. I don't like this trade one bit.


----------



## Dissonance

> Dominique Jones from University of South Florida was drafted by Memphis FOR Dallas. Mavericks purchased pick, sources say


STEIN_LINE_HQ


----------



## Tooeasy

hassan whiteside was hoverin around the 10th pick just a couple weeks ago.... its crazy how certain red flags are completely deterring gms these days


----------



## seifer0406

Memphis will take Whiteside here


----------



## Lynx

HKF said:


> I love Crawford going to Atlanta. That's a nice pick.


That's LeBron dunker!


----------



## jmk

Don't be surprised to see Vasquez go here.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Organized Chaos said:


> There was talk about a potential Orton slide due to poor workouts and questions about his knees. Probably end up a steal like Blair.


Please don't say that. Blair dominated the collegiate ranks. Orton hardly played.


----------



## Dissonance

Sounds like Grizz are going Vasquez.


----------



## Lynx

F! Greivis Vasquez is going to Memphis. 

I wanted him with Lakers. So  right now


----------



## HKF

A future Teague/Crawford backcourt could be special in the highlight factory in a few years. All they need is a legit 5 (Whiteside, Orton or Alabi will do).


----------



## cpawfan

The Nets really ****ed that up. I'm not a fan of James at all and the wasted opportunity cost of trading 31 away is mind boggling.

Also believe Dom Jones was drafted for Dallas


----------



## Damian Necronamous

HB said:


> Wow this clowns traded away their last two picks for Damian James. What a horrible move.


Disagree. I think James is one of the most NBA ready wingmen in this draft.

He doesn't have as high of a ceiling as some of these guys, but he will be a good NBA player right away.


----------



## Dissonance

Damian Necronamous said:


> Please don't say that. Blair dominated the collegiate ranks. Orton hardly played.


Smh. Why do people always make this mistake? I don't mean in terms of play or accomplishments. I meant, sliding because of knees, and being a steal.


----------



## HKF

Greivis on Memphis would be great because it would mean Mike Conley is no longer playing in crunch-time.


----------



## BlakeJesus

HKF said:


> I love Crawford going to Atlanta. That's a nice pick.


I agree completely. Especially if we can land a big guy at 31.


----------



## Vuchato

Wow, a guy excited to go to Memphis


----------



## BlakeJesus

Vasquez to MEM? I guess we'll be seeing more Mayo at PG next year.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Watch the Magic grab a center, just for ****s and giggles.

Seriously though, Magic should go after Terrico White.


----------



## LamarButler

Good pick Memphis.


----------



## Diable

This is a good pick for Memphis. Vasquez can play


----------



## Seanzie

HKF said:


> A future Teague/Crawford backcourt could be special in the highlight factory in a few years. All they need is a legit 5 (Whiteside, Orton or Alabi will do).


Yes, because those guys are better than Al Horford.


----------



## Dissonance

Vuchato said:


> Wow, a guy excited to go to Memphis


Probably knows he can beat out Conley.


----------



## Lynx

Looks like Daniel Orton will slipped out of the first round.


----------



## HKF

Seanzie said:


> Yes, because those guys are better than Al Horford.


Horford is a Power Forward, playing Center. He should be playing the 4.


----------



## Dissonance

Seanzie said:


> Yes, because those guys are better than Al Horford.


Horford is a PF.


----------



## Lynx

Diable said:


> This is a good pick for Memphis. Vasquez can play


Saw him play against MSU. Dude is a baller!


----------



## Diable

Yeah Vasquez should be licking his chops. He's going to be better than Conley. Hell he's the exact opposite of Conley who was all hype and no substance coming into the draft


----------



## SheriffKilla

Good call by Barry, Vasquez is a solid pick for the Grizz alongside Mayo, should have went aafter a big guy but I guess they still have confidence in Thabeet and Randolph (Gasol of course is gonna be solid for years to come)


----------



## Seanzie

Organized Chaos said:


> Horford is a PF.


Meh.


----------



## jmk

GregOden said:


> Vasquez to MEM? I guess we'll be seeing more Mayo at PG next year.


Vaz is a PG.


----------



## Lynx

Orlando gets Orton...great pick!


----------



## Seanzie

Daniel Orton going to Orlando. Can never have enough big bodies.


----------



## HKF

Congrats to Daniel Orton. He's going to Orlando where he can grow into a great player. Nice job Otis (I rarely say that).


----------



## Vuchato

Did they really need more size in Orlando? Guess you can say goodbye to Gortat.


----------



## Dissonance

Wow. Orton to Orlando. Good pick.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Hah! Magic grab a big man! That's funny stuff. Gortat is going to be traded, unless they are doing something with this pick.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Daniel Orton 6th man of the year in the NBDL next season.


----------



## Blue

**** yes!


----------



## LamarButler

Wow...Orton with the Magic. God damn it Danny.


----------



## Seanzie

Why does this mean Gortat is out? My god, you guys are overrating Orton and Whiteside.

Orton is an unproven player who needs time to develop.


----------



## Tooeasy

if nothin else orton should provide some serious comedic relief, that guy is damn funny.


----------



## Lynx

Lazar Hayward to Wolves, according to Adrian through league sources.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Im sure he will add a humorous twist to riding the pine


----------



## BlakeJesus

Seanzie said:


> Why does this mean Gortat is out? My god, you guys are overrating Orton and Whiteside.
> 
> Orton is an unproven player who needs time to develop.


Gortat is signed for the next what, 5 years isn't it? I guess 4 years starting at the beining of next season...Orton is also going to be signed for 4 years (essentially, 2 year guaranteed, 2 year team option). It doesn't make any sense to keep Gortat, Orton, and Howard for the next 4 years. Especially because there actually might be a market for Gortat.


----------



## Lynx

Tooeasy said:


> if nothin else orton should provide some serious comedic relief, that guy is damn funny.


Him and Dwight will sure make a comic duo.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

RealGM says Greivis is probably headed to the Knicks for cash.


----------



## HKF

Orton posts on this site (or he did before he finished HS). Also this is a good development selection for Orlando. Orton could top out at 6'11.


----------



## atmacfan

trade howard


----------



## Lynx

David Stern thanked fans for being great..and gets booed. :rofl:


----------



## BlakeJesus

Let's go ATL...draft one of those 7 footers! Don't blow this!


----------



## HKF

Ha, Hayward owes Wes Matthews for being drafted in the first round.


----------



## Lynx

Damian Necronamous said:


> RealGM says Greivis is probably headed to the Knicks for cash.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! Let It Not Be!


----------



## HKF

Trading Greivis for cash (such a Heisley move).


----------



## ATLien

GregOden said:


> Why didn't they take a big? We DESPERATELY need a long post defender. Desperately...and we take a SF? I have to believe they have a move for Marvin in the works.


Ummm Marvin Williams doesn't give you anything. Can we stop acting like Atlanta has a glut at SF? They have a hole. No ****ing production out of the SF position.

I guess we traded the pick or w/e. Just turned on the TV

But I had to straighten you fools out on this topic


----------



## BlakeJesus

I think Van Gundy brothers are ****ing hilarious. I wish they could both be commentators.


----------



## 29380

Damian Necronamous said:


> RealGM says Greivis is probably headed to the Knicks for cash.


Another player that can't play defense.


----------



## jmk

NY is the one place I do not want Greivis to go. Let's hope RealGM is wrong.


----------



## Dissonance

Stu Scott is so annoying. Everytime he throws out facts, it sounds telegraphed or unnatural. Drives me insane.


----------



## BlakeJesus

ATLien said:


> Ummm Marvin Williams doesn't give you anything. Can we stop acting like Atlanta has a glut at SF? They have a hole. No ****ing production out of the SF position.
> 
> I guess we traded the pick or w/e. Just turned on the TV
> 
> But I had to straighten you fools out on this topic


I see that, you see that, but the front office signed Marvin to a pretty long extension not too long ago ,so obviously they don't see that. By signing Marvin to that contract he is all but being guaranteed a starting spot by the FO. So drafting a SF wouldn't make any sense.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Is anyone else extremely confused about which players are headed where?

Stop ****ing trading already. Jesus!


----------



## Dre

Lance? Where art thou?

And I actually think the Knicks are a great situation for Greivis. They're probably going to give him minutes.


----------



## HKF

Hawks have the 31st selection.


----------



## ATLien

GregOden said:


> I see that, you see that, but the front office signed Marvin to a pretty long extension not too long ago ,so obviously they don't see that. By signing Marvin to that contract he is all but being guaranteed a starting spot by the FO. So drafting a SF wouldn't make any sense.


Umm, it wasn't that big of a contract. Certainly not enough to make him an automatic starter.

Jordan Crawford is who the Hawks drafted. I dunno. Good value I guess. Sorta does the same things Jamal Crawford does, no?


----------



## Dissonance

Nothing about Vasquez to NY from anywhere else yet.


----------



## Dre

And I know Willie Warren is  status..hopefully this'll light a fire under his ass nh...


----------



## HKF

At least the Hawks get a big Euro to hopefully block some shots.


----------



## Adam

HKF said:


> Orton posts on this site (or he did before he finished HS). Also this is a good development selection for Orlando. Orton could top out at 6'11.


Really? What was his name?


----------



## HB

Orlando made a great pick.


----------



## thaKEAF

smh if we make that trade to NYK


----------



## jmk

I hate the Knicks, though, and I love Greivis. NYC will absolutely love him, though.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Pleiss highlights look like he was playing in a YMCA league


----------



## BlakeJesus

Good to hear this is being traded to OKC, because he's a bad fit for ATL...we need size NOW. Great pick for OKC though, they can stash him overseas for a year or two and see if he's worth bringing over when that time comes. Could either be a good scoring big to use as a mismatch off the bench, or maybe insurance in case Aldrich is a complete stiff. Aldrich could then still come off the bench to be a rebounder/post presence.


----------



## ATLien

wtf trade down only to sell the pick?


----------



## atmacfan

http://www.clickorlando.com/magic/24029691/detail.html

CP3 to orlando?


----------



## HKF

Big Dex, is a nice guy to have. I'm rooting for him.


----------



## jmk

That'd be a ridiculously ****ty trade for NO.


----------



## HKF

Adam said:


> Really? What was his name?


jman23


----------



## HKF

Vince Carter and Jameer Nelson for Chris Paul. I would burn the Hornets offices down if I was a fan.


----------



## Dre

Thornton, Foye and Hinrich for Vince? I'll pass :laugh:


----------



## BlakeJesus

ATLien said:


> Umm, it wasn't that big of a contract. Certainly not enough to make him an automatic starter.
> 
> Jordan Crawford is who the Hawks drafted. I dunno. Good value I guess. Sorta does the same things Jamal Crawford does, no?


Yeah but it isn't like Crawford is a long term solution. You have to think about past next season dude...

And Marvin has what, 4 years of 7-8 million a year left (there was like 5-5.5 million that was incentive based)...


----------



## MemphisX

Chris Paul to Orlando??? WTF????


----------



## HKF

Cousins and Whiteside added to Dalembert, Landry and Thompson. All length in Sactown now. Beautiful.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Kings get great value, I guess. Not sure that SAC really needs him though.


----------



## atmacfan

more cp3 to orlando speculation... this is everywhere http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...sney-land-may-be-the-best-destination-for-cp3


----------



## thaKEAF

I'd love Cp3 and D12 nh


----------



## jmk

Now word is that Memphis will be keeping Vaz.


----------



## SheriffKilla

another good pick for the Kings, they should trade Jason Thompson for some perimeter depth now that they have Whiteside, Cousins, Dalembert and Landry


----------



## thaKEAF

jmk said:


> Now word is that Memphis will be keeping Vaz.


:baseldance:


----------



## BlakeJesus

If Chris Paul is going to the Magic (and I hope for his sake he is), he's easily going to be recognized as the second best player in the league by the end of next year. I cannot wait.


----------



## Dre

If the Magic got Paul..it could get scary. I'm just trying to picture what Dwight would turn into with Paul....the league would be in *trouble.*



GregOden said:


> If Chris Paul is going to the Magic (and I hope for his sake he is), Dwight Howard's easily going to be recognized as the second best player in the league by the end of next year. I cannot wait.


I agree :yes:


----------



## Luke

GregOden said:


> If Chris Paul is going to the Magic (and I hope for his sake he is), he's easily going to be recognized as the second best player in the league by the end of next year. I cannot wait.


I'd say a safer bet would be third. I don't know if the general fanbase is going to recognize anyone over Kobe/LeBron when LeBron is clearly the best player and Kobe is in the midst of a second threepeat run.


----------



## HKF

Seriously, Portland is just a team stocked with talent:

Point Guard: Miller, Bayless, Mills, Johnson
Shooting Guard: Roy, Fernandez, Williams
Small Forward: Batum, Cunningham, Babbitt
Power Forward: Aldridge, Howard, Pendergraph
Center: Oden, Camby, Pryzbilla

Portland needs to put their chips on the table and make a major move.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Bjelica is interesting. Got some good handles for that length. Interesting stuff.


----------



## BlakeJesus

HKF said:


> Seriously, Portland is just a team stocked with talent:
> 
> Point Guard: Miller, Bayless, Mills, Johnson
> Shooting Guard: Roy, Fernandez, Williams
> Small Forward: Batum, Cunningham, Babbitt
> Power Forward: Aldridge, Howard, Pendergraph
> Center: Oden, Camby, Pryzbilla
> 
> Portland needs to put their chips on the table and make a major move.


They really have some serious pieces, but they've kind of had this problem for the past few years. A lot of talent, but they haven't been able to condense it.


----------



## Tooeasy

all these rumors are just one sided, thats what prevents me from thinking theres any validity. Its easy for every team in the league to call the hornets front office with an offer, and let that offer leak in an attempt to make it appear closer than it really is. Hornets already have 16 mil coming off the books this next offseason with peja expiring, why do they need all that capspace from carter since they would have to be rebuilding from the ground up and overspend on a player not worth the money? Chris Paul isn't going anywhere this offseason, sorry.


----------



## HKF

Why would Sacramento trade Jason Thompson? You should put Whiteside in the D-League first and let this guy get better, before you do something like that.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Paul and Howard would set a record for oops. Paul gets into the lane so easily and throws picture perfect lobs. Dwight Howard can go get anything. 

I hope it goes down. Who cares who'd be seen as better. They'd be a dynamic duo, especially with some shooters.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Terrico White is a great pick for the Pistons IMO.


----------



## Lynx

LMFAO at Knicks fanbase!


----------



## BlakeJesus

Hobson is a bad fit for the Bucks.


----------



## BlakeJesus

I hope the Knicks draft Willie Warren!


----------



## BlakeJesus

But I would be happy with him going to Indy or Miami as well.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Andy Rautins!?


----------



## HKF

The Knicks select Andy Rautins. LMAO.


----------



## jmk

Bwahahahaa.


----------



## Diable

So do you have to be an idiot to be a Knicks fan? Is Isiah back?


----------



## Lynx

Where in the world is Spike Lee?


----------



## jmk

Why _wouldn't_ LeBron want to come to the Knicks? LOL.


----------



## Lynx

:rofl: @ New York


----------



## FSH

RAUNTINS!!! Holy **** didnt even expect him to get draft even thou he got the skill to be a solid bench player in the NBA..Cant believe he went at 38

Rautins will surprise people he is gonna be a good guy off the bench with energy and shooting the ball


----------



## jmk

God bless the New York Knicks.


----------



## HKF

Landry Fields and Andy Rautins. LMAO.


----------



## Dre

LOL @ Bilas reaching to complement this Stanford guy


----------



## Dissonance

God, I'm glad they took Fields. Rumored that the Suns liked him.


----------



## HB

Orlando Magic president has been saying something huge is in the works...guess this might be it.


----------



## JNice

I don't know why New Orleans would give up Paul that easy but damn that would be sweet for Dwight. That could be a ridiculously sick combo.


----------



## HKF

Lance to Indiana with #40.


----------



## FSH

> @chadfordinsider Knicks take Landry Fields with their second pick. Fields wasn't in my Top 100. First time a team drafts a player out of my Top 100 in yrs


lol


----------



## cpawfan

HKF said:


> Lance to Indiana with #40.


I'm happy for him, he can compete for a spot there


----------



## HB

GregOden's guy is dropping BADLY!!!!! Can someone save the little guy from this free fall?


----------



## Lynx

JNice said:


> I don't know why New Orleans would give up Paul that easy but damn that would be sweet for Dwight. That could be a ridiculously sick combo.


Yeah, I'd be stunned if this trade goes down.


----------



## HKF

cpawfan said:


> I'm happy for him, he can compete for a spot there


Guy is behind Dahntay Jones and Brandon Rush in the depth chart. Those guys are journeymen, so he has a chance to make some noise.


----------



## Dissonance

Great pick. Stephenson to Indiana.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Lance is going to be great in Indy.


----------



## Dissonance

Varnardo to Miami. I think some of their posters wanted him.


----------



## BlakeJesus

HB said:


> GregOden's guy is dropping BADLY!!!!! Can someone save the little guy from this free fall?


I can't wait to see where he lands. I have 110% faith in the kid.


----------



## JerryWest

HKF said:


> Congrats to Daniel Orton. He's going to Orlando where he can grow into a great player. Nice job Otis (I rarely say that).


How the hell is Willie Warren available, hoping Lakers can nab him


----------



## jmk

insidemdsports
Greivis Vasquez is the No. 1 trending topic worldwide. 10 minutes ago via web


----------



## HKF

Devin Ebanks sure made a poor decision to come out huh?


----------



## Vuchato

Varnado as Joel Anthony's replacement?


----------



## Lynx

LA on the clock...


----------



## JerryWest

Damn Lakers with Willie Warren and Ebanks would be mindblowing awesome.


----------



## MLKG

Andy Rautins is a top 40 pick in this draft!?!?! Are you kidding me buddy? Landry Fields??? This is way better than the time they took Renaldo Balkman in the top 20.


----------



## Lynx

Devin Ebanks to La La Land.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

HKF said:


> Devin Ebanks sure made a poor decision to come out huh?


Right on Time (lol)


----------



## HKF

I take back what I said about Ebanks. Going to the Lakers and playing behind Artest with a signed Raja Bell, damn, Lakers are looking at a nice defensive offseason.


----------



## LamarButler

Hope Soloman Alabi falls to the Celtics.


----------



## BlakeJesus

LamarButler said:


> Hope Soloman Alabi falls to the Celtics.


I still can't believe they took Avery Bradley.


----------



## HB

Harangody and Warren still on the board. Sucks for them.


----------



## HKF

Milwaukee took Jerome Jordan. He's kind of soft, but he's not a bad big. Between him and Sanders they drafted some shotblockers.


----------



## LamarButler

GregOden said:


> I still can't believe they took Avery Bradley.


Easily the worst pick of the draft.


----------



## BlakeJesus

I saw Harangody as a late 2nd rounder anyways, with the outside shot of being undrafted. Nobody really knew where Warren's status was, but I assumed he'd be gone by now.


----------



## FSH

HB said:


> Harangody and Warren still on the board. Sucks for them.


Why wouldnt Harangody still be on the board?


----------



## HKF

I am equally shocked Gani Lawal hasn't been selected. I didn't love him, but what was the point of coming back to school just to go in the 2nd round.


----------



## BlakeJesus

LamarButler said:


> Easily the worst pick of the draft.


A Rondo-Bradley backcourt is scrappy and talented, but entirely too short. I mean, it could work...but it would work a lot better if both of them were pretty to really good shooters.


----------



## JerryWest

DAMMMMITTTTT. How can the Lakers skip out on Willie Warren. Don't get me wrong, Ebanks is a steal with where they are drafting, but come on, a decent point guard, please!


----------



## Dissonance

HKF said:


> I am equally shocked Gani Lawal hasn't been selected. I didn't love him, but what was the point of coming back to school just to go in the 2nd round.


Sounds like Suns are taking him. I like it.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Lawal to the Suns! Oh baby!


----------



## HKF

So now Phoenix took a flyer on Lawal. So if Amare is gone, Lawal is more of a banger while Clark is more finesse and length.


----------



## JNice

Hoping Warren falls to Orlando at 59...


----------



## BlakeJesus

It is annoying that Tiny Gallon is on the Bucks...seeing as I live in Wisconsin and I hate Tiny Gallon.


----------



## cpawfan

How many bigs are the bucks going to take?


----------



## LamarButler

Please drop, Soloman.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Heat make a mistake by taking Latavious Williams over Willie Warren.


----------



## Dre

They don't want to take on salary. They aren't signing these guys anyway :laugh:


----------



## King Joseus

Alabi to Dallas.


----------



## HKF

Well since Dallas took Alabi, he will probably be a bust. They just have bad luck with African centers.


----------



## HKF

Damn Frachilla throwing Patrick O'Bryant under the bus.


----------



## HKF

Rolle is an athletic dude. I just like what OKC is doing. They understand the value of having these picks.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Knowing that Willie Warren was available at this point, I bet the Celtics feel like fools for not grabbing up one of those bigs.


----------



## HKF

Boston with their obligatory Irish red-headed white guy.


----------



## Dre

:laugh: Looks like KG has a punching bag to let off steam on...


----------



## Lynx

HKF said:


> Boston with their obligatory Irish red-headed white guy.


:laugh:


----------



## HKF

A Senegalese swing player for the Hawks.


----------



## BlakeJesus

So instead of landing Whiteside and Willie Warren, the Celtics get Avery Bradley and Luke Harangody...glad I'm not a Celtics fan.


----------



## Dre

SMH @ the Hawks picking some guy that sounds like a British DJ


----------



## Dissonance

> Pape Sy at 54 to Atlanta, like I said a little bit earlier. Dude is not in our database. Played 14 minutes per game on a bad team in France


-DE 

lol


----------



## HKF

Seriously the Knicks took Landry Fields and Andy Rautins, two guys who probably would have gone undrafted. :rofl:


----------



## cpawfan

I'm still pissed at the Nets wasting picks trading for Damion James.


----------



## Dre

A lot of contenders are getting a rare chance to steal a guy that has Lotto talent in Warren and they're not taking it. You have to wonder how bad his interviews and/or workouts were..plenty of players coast in college..this is a little extreme.


----------



## Adam

^NBA GM's are insane...


----------



## BlakeJesus

Pape Sy? Yeah, great. A 6'7" forward.


----------



## Lynx

Andy Katz reports Willie Warren goes to Clippers...oh F me!


----------



## ATLien

GregOden said:


> Pape Sy? Yeah, great. A 6'7" forward.


Most of these dudes on the board are bums though. I'm pretty sure if you look in previous drafts, the chances of getting a guy who is any good at this spot is pretty slim.

Even if you draft a big at this round, he probably is not better than our backup center right now


----------



## BlakeJesus

Dre™ said:


> A lot of contenders are getting a rare chance to steal a guy that has Lotto talent in Warren and they're not taking it. You have to wonder how bad his interviews and/or workouts were..plenty of players coast in college..this is a little extreme.


Yeah I'm actually kind of happy about it. He's going to end up on a team that actually wants him, and it's probably going to be a great situation.


----------



## Dissonance

He's going to LA Clips.


----------



## HKF

Utah took some scrub from Western Kentucky. Good lord. Willie Warren, Eric Bledsoe and Aminu going to the Clippers. Warren and Griffin reunited.


----------



## Vuchato

cpawfan said:


> I'm still pissed at the Nets wasting picks trading for Damion James.


At least its just one wasted pick instead of two... I guess?


----------



## BlakeJesus

Warren to the Clippers? ****. I hope his rights get traded.


----------



## Vuchato

HKF said:


> Utah took some scrub from Western Kentucky. Good lord. Willie Warren, Eric Bledsoe and Aminu going to the Clippers. Warren and Griffin reunited.


Bunch of talent going there, but their coaches are gonna have there hands full.


----------



## HKF

Knicks also traded for Jerome Jordan (from Milwaukee).


----------



## BlakeJesus

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck. Why the Clippers? I guess he works OK next to Eric Gordon, and it's nice to reunite him with Griffin (especially at that value) but it really makes the Eric Bledsoe trade look bad (or it's going to be bad for Warren's playing time).


----------



## jmk

Hamady!


----------



## HKF

Clippers realize have an undersized backcourt (Baron, Gordon, Bledsoe, Warren).


----------



## HKF

You know, I actually like the Caracter selection for the Lakers. The dude is a banger and that's something they did not have with the exception of Bynum and Artest.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Great trade by TOR landing Alabi.


----------



## Dissonance

LA takes Caracter.


----------



## Dre

Wow I forgot about Caracter. I remember when there was actually a debate between him and Oden...

Sadly Oden is doing his best to help Caracter catch back up...


----------



## Lynx

Oohhhhhhh Derrick clashed with Patino before transferring to UTEP. Don't like this. Mitch should have addressed PG situation in this draft. Lame ass.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Hawks essentially got Jordan Crawford and some cash for Damion Jones...good trade if you look at it like that, but there were people on the board that could have really helped us.


----------



## Dre

You're not going to find a starting point guard for a title team in the second round 9 times out of 10. You still have Free Agency.

I like Stanley Robinson but I don't know if he's gonna get on the floor in Orlando.


----------



## HKF

Stanley Robinson allows the Magic to let Matt Barnes go if necessary.


----------



## BlakeJesus

A steal by the Magic at 59.


----------



## BlakeJesus

I still can't believe Warren ended up on the Clippers.


----------



## Diable

I forgot Sylven landesburg had put his name in the draft. I really wonder what's going on in that guy's head. He was a nice college player...So I guess he got a big head, quit going to class and decided he was a pro. Does he really think it's that easy? Don't think UVa will really want him back either.


----------



## Lynx

Dre™ said:


> You're not going to find a starting point guard for a title team in the second round 9 times out of 10. You still have Free Agency.


Of course not.

Willie Warren would have been backup to Fish had Lakers picked him.


----------



## Dre

But he'd be better than Fisher by 2011. He'd be better next year honestly.


----------



## HKF

Dwayne Collins was actually a really good player at Miami, but got injured as a senior.


----------



## Dissonance

Anyone know anything about Dwayne Collins ?


----------



## BlakeJesus

Lynx said:


> Of course not.
> 
> Willie Warren would have been backup to Fish had Lakers picked him.


I bet he would have been the "backup" but would have played a pretty comparable amount of minutes (though Fish would still have gotten the crunch time minutes). And the job would have been his within a year or two after that.


----------



## HKF

Organized Chaos said:


> Anyone know anything about Dwayne Collins ?


He actually had a better junior season but he was injured at the end of the season. This dude is another banger and a really good rebounder. It may seem like him and Lawal are basically playing for the same position on the roster. I think Lawal is better, but not by much.


----------



## Rather Unique

I'm from down here, so i can speak on Collins a bit. Undersized BIG, but huge hands and wing-span. Good boarder and banger like HKF said. He's a tough dude and IMO he gets more done offensively (in the post) than Lawal but not by much. Lawal hustles much more and is non-stop energy. 

UM had a bit of the sickness GTech had with getting Favors the ball. They just forgot to do it at times for Collins.


----------



## gi0rdun

Not a huge fan of the Udoh pick on the Warriors part. Rockets made a good pick in Patterson.


----------



## Blue

Damn, Warren got screwed. Clips made their bed by giving Bledsoe the guaranteed money. They shouldve just let Willie fall to a good situation like the Magic... And, Avery Bradley to the Celtics!? ****, I hate that. Now I have to most likely root against the guy...







It's too bad. 

Im ecstatic with the Orton pick though. Was not excpecting him to fall at all, but damn this kid is a beast on D, just trust me. I followed UK pretty closely last year and kid is a terror. I thought he should've got more PT, but it's understandable why he didn't with Cousins there i guess. It's gonna be hella fun watchin him and Dwight terrorize fools on a nightly basis, though. Lockdown D, son. Love it.

Also, Magic boards have been goin nuts pretty much all day over this 'big' deal supposedly in the works... I got my fingers crossed that it's CP3, but nobody knows. RDV has been on lockdown since around noon, so nothin is getting out. If we get CP3 tho, I'm starting a movement to get Otis Smith a statue outside of the new Amway Center. It would change the franchise forever.


----------



## HKF

There's still hope that Udoh will get moved somewhere else, simply because Warriors fans are loyal but quite dumb. I like Brandan Wright a lot, but the guy can't stay healthy and Anthony Randolph still has proven nothing, yet they cling to these guys like a halter top on a pair of DD's.


----------



## croco

Hayward is going to be a good player. Not good as in All-Star good, but he will be a valuable role player for a long time. The question is whether you are happy with that at #9 or would rather want to roll the dice and take someone who might have more upside. Of course Utah was expected to take a big and now that they didn't do that and selected a stereotypical guy instead, the pick gets blasted. I think what separates Hayward is that he is actually a decent enough athlete who has a great feel for the game and high basketball IQ combined with outstanding fundamentals. 

As far as Tibor Pleiß, OKC could be a accommodating situation for him. He is still raw and will probably stay in Germany for another year, but he was an integral part for Bamberg in the playoffs this season which won the BBL (German Basketball League) a week ago.


----------



## hobojoe

Ryan Reid getting drafted was by far the funniest moment of the night for me. I'm still in shock.


----------

